

Guy nearly gets fired for commenting on Steve Jobs' cancer - singular
http://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-when-your-Quora-answer-unexpectedly-goes-viral

======
cafard
That people jump up and down and shout about stuff in The Daily Mail is no
surprise. That Harvard would give a damn about it is odd.

